# What kind of discus is my fish?



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

He/she is FEISTY!! I am kinda dense and when I look on like it all starts to blend so I have not been able to identify this one, have one very much like this but more stripy...

Oh happy day!!

Lisa


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I think its a young red turquoise.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

your basic red turk..could have some leopard in it..most of the red turks these days are throwbacks from leopards. they breed leopards..some get spots..and become leopards..the rest turn into red turks. even some leopards who have spots as youngsters the spots will start to striate as they get older and turn into lines. pound the food to him..he needs alot of fast growth or he could runt out . hes on the verge..or was..


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I know the pics really show the "big eye" nice fat forehead now.. Working it with FDblack worms, earth worms and Im out of beef heart flakes..

Pm to april pending LOL Beef heart flakes Nummmmm...


----------

